# Zero-Turn Sprayer Attachment



## CJRanger_513 (Sep 21, 2018)

Hello everyone! 
This is my first post on this forum and I wanted to see if maybe some of you can help me with a senior capstone project for college. I am currently studying Mechanical Engineering Technology at the University of Cincinnati. I've had this idea of a Zero-Turn liquid lawn sprayer for a while now. I cut grass for a side job and I have a Kubota Z724 Zero-Turn. When I upgraded, I lost my capability of spraying for weeds on some of my clients yards. So, why not give it a shot for a capstone project right? So I have created a Google survey. It should take you less than 5 to 10 minutes. This is going to help with my design decisions for my final product. No names will be shared if you choose to give your name or screen name.

https://goo.gl/forms/NoXfHLsQAo1rp8p93

*!!*The scope of my project is meant for home owners with Zero-Turn lawn mowers who what an attachment that can adapt a liquid sprayer tank to the front of the mower with a spray boom on the back.*!!*

If anyone is interested in what this may look like, here is my prototype.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

*Customer Survey
Zero-Turn Spraying System Attachment*​This survey will be used to prioritize various features to maximize customer satisfaction. The system in question will address issues for home owners who have a zero-turn lawn mower, who want to spray for weeds to keep their grass weed free and greener with liquid solution. This spraying system is meant to mount on the front of a zero-turn mower for faster spray application. The system is also meant to be detachable when not spraying.

*How important is each feature to you for a zero-turn spraying system?
Please circle an appropriate answer.	1 = Low importance	5 = High importance*

*Initial investment cost:* 1	2	3	*4* 5	N/A
*Efficiency:* 1	2	3	4	*5* N/A
*Ease of use:* 1	2	3	4	*5* N/A
*Tank capacity:* 1	2	*3* 4	5	N/A
*Size of spray path:* 1	2	3	*4* 5	N/A
*Attaching/ Detaching:* 1	2	*3* 4	5	N/A

*How satisfied are you with current spraying technology?*
*Please circle an appropriate answer. 1 = Unsatisfied 5 = Very satisfied*

*Initial investment cost:* 1	*2* 3	4	5	N/A
*Efficiency:* 1	2	*3* 4	5	N/A
*Ease of use:* 1	2	*3* 4	5	N/A
*Tank capacity:* 1	2	*3* 4	5	N/A
*Size of spray path:* 1	*2* 3	4	5	N/A
*Attaching/ Detaching:* 1	2	3	4	*5* N/A

*How much would you be willing to invest in the product?* $__350 plus options__________

*What features would you like to have or prefer on this style sprayer? Please list your preferences below.*

I used a 21 gal North Star modded to a 4 boom with t-jet nozzles behind a toro ztr for two years almost monthly.

It was cost effective, very simple to use but speed control and application rates are super important depending on what's being sprayed.

Personally these mowers go so fast that it was a bit frustrating to obtain and keep a steady speed for some of these more precise applications rates. But if it's just for basic weed killer like a 2,4-d rates are more forgiving and it worked very well for it.

If you could match up the spray pattern to overlap one or two passes/stripes as a guideline it does make the application process much more enjoyable with less second guessing where you've been applying.

I've since moved homes and retired the sprayer and re-used parts to make a more accurate push sprayer on a smaller lawn.


----------



## CJRanger_513 (Sep 21, 2018)

ABC123,

Thanks for the Reply! I appreciate the feed back as well. I agree with the speed of the mowers making it difficult to spray with certain spray rates. I mean, at full speed with the Kubota, it goes 13 mph, 11 with the blades on obviously thats way too fast unless there is a firehose behind it haha. I want to try to obtain a lower idle speed but for this part of the project I am just conducting the survey as apart of research. To answer the question of whats being sprayed, for now its basic weed killer. I do use other treatments but I apply them with different methods. I should have also stated that this is for larger lawns from .5 acre to 2.5 acre lots

Hearing from other people who have done this is awesome because that makes me wonder if I have a pretty good idea that isn't widely documented from a scholarly research standpoint.

Thanks again!


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

How important is each feature to you for a zero-turn spraying system?
Please circle an appropriate answer.	1 = Low importance	5 = High importance

Initial investment cost:	1	2	*3* 4	5	N/A
Efficiency: 1	2	*3* 4	5	N/A Not sure what you mean. Electrical efficiency??
Ease of use:	1	2	3	4	*5* N/A
Tank capacity:	1	2	3	4	5	N/A I have almost 2 acres. Would like about 30 gallons
Size of spray path:	1	2	3	4	5	N/A 60 inches plus
Attaching/ Detaching:	1	2	3	4	*5* N/A Easy detach preferred

How satisfied are you with current spraying technology?
Please circle an appropriate answer.	1 = Unsatisfied	5 = Very satisfied

Initial investment cost:	1	2	*3* 4	5	N/A
Efficiency: 1	2	*3* 4	5	N/A
Ease of use:	1	*2* 3	4	5	N/A
Tank capacity:	*1* 2	3	4	5	N/A
Size of spray path:	1	2	3	*4* 5	N/A
Attaching/ Detaching:	1	2	3	4	*5* N/A

How much would you be willing to invest in the product? $_______a few hundred$$_____

What features would you like to have or prefer on this style sprayer? Please list your preferences below. Tee Jets, check valves, turns on and off without drips and instantly.

I have a Gregson Clark Sprayer Mate. I like it pretty well especially the folding boom. I wish it had a more capacious tank than 9+ gallons. I have to reload it three times to do my front lawn. I like the idea of a tank on my zero turn and spray when I mow. A very good idea. If you want to help me rig one onto my Hustler Raptor 54" I would be interested. Has to be quick removing.


----------



## CJRanger_513 (Sep 21, 2018)

gene_stl,

Thanks for the reply! I can possibly see what I can do about the needs of your equipment, it can force me to explore the ranges of adaptability to other brands, which could be driven in my initial case study for school. It won't be until late 2018 to early 2019 for when I'm allowed to design or build. I had my Kubota rigged up as a "farmers fix" to work in the meantime.

For future posts,
I am taking these considerations into my design and research so please don't feel awkward or shy to answer! This is completely unanimous and no names will be given in my research paper!! Thanks for the input so far, it means a lot.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

How important is each feature to you for a zero-turn spraying system?
Please circle an appropriate answer. 1 = Low importance 5 = High importance

Initial investment cost:	1 2 *3* 4 5 N/A
Efficiency: 1 2 3 *4* 5 N/A
Ease of use:	1 2 3 4 *5* N/A
Tank capacity:	1 2 3 4 *5* N/A
Size of spray path:	1 2 3 4 *5* N/A
Attaching/ Detaching:	1 2 3 4 *5* N/A

How satisfied are you with current spraying technology?
Please circle an appropriate answer. 1 = Unsatisfied 5 = Very satisfied

Initial investment cost:	1 2 *3* 4 5 N/A
Efficiency: 1 2 *3* 4 5 N/A
Ease of use:	1 2 *3* 4 5 N/A
Tank capacity:	1 2 3 *4* 5 N/A
Size of spray path:	1 2* 3 *4 5 N/A
Attaching/ Detaching:	1* 2* 3 4 5 N/A

How much would you be willing to invest in the product? $_*about $300*___________

What features would you like to have or prefer on this style sprayer? Please list your preferences below.
*My Moultrie 25 gal sprayer drips after turning off the pump...HATE THAT! I still need to play with new tips, the original that came with it is a POS so a good tip and maybe even including a selection of 2-3 different tips would be great. Needs to be quick and easy to mount and dismount and easy to mount level every time. Sitting at too much of an angle makes it difficult to get an accurate fill amount. Drain system should be at the lowest point, able to drain every drop and ability to attach a hose or something in case need to drain into a container.*


----------



## CJRanger_513 (Sep 21, 2018)

To make things easier for you guys, I made a Google document that collects survey information. You don't have to give your name or screen name if you choose. This will seriously help my design decisions and give me an idea on what kind of features to add and consider in my senior capstone project.

This is the link:
https://goo.gl/forms/NoXfHLsQAo1rp8p93

Again, thanks for any future responses


----------



## CJRanger_513 (Sep 21, 2018)

Late update! So my project was completed and I graduated from the University of Cincinnati in May! This project was a department favorite and actually won an award for best innovative and design.

Thank you guys here on the forum for your responses. The engineering staff thought my ways of getting my survey out were creative and most professional. Below are some pictures of the completed project!


----------



## ellsbebc (May 5, 2019)

As a fellow alumni, go Bearcats!


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Nice design. For practical purposes I feel it's better to spray off the front end.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Nice looking boom! Might want a filter, pressure gauge, and a pressure regulator.


----------

